# Every parent needs to see this



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

A disgusting, sick pedophile named Jack McClellan goes to kid's events like Wiggles concerts, take pictures of children, and posts them on a "How To" website for pedophiles. He's apparently not breaking any laws, but it's just a matter of time before the bastard hurts a child, if he hasn't already.

This is a "ANTI" Jack McClellan website, but it gives a ton of information about him, and every parent should see what they're up against, because there are Jack McClellans everywhere;

http://jackmcclellan.com/

If I had Bill Gates kind of money, I'd hire a top-notch private investigation firm to follow this prick 24/7.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

McClellan needs an old fashioned ass kicking.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The dirtbag was arrested at UCLA yesterday for being within 30 feet of a child care center.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/13885519/detail.html


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

needs a .22 to the back of his head before he rapes a child. Ive NEVER heard of an "inactive" pedophile


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> needs a .22 to the back of his head before he rapes a child. Ive NEVER heard of an "inactive" pedophile


Para-

As the father of three young kids I was thinking larger calibre...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I was going to start a new thread when I found this one. What is it with old men at parks with cameras? Is this an epidemic? I take little SinePari to the park and just about every park I go to always has some old turd taking pictures. Obviously I never noticed this when sans children, but now I take notice of all the freaks within hand grenade range.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sine, Makes you wanna practice "wall to wall counciling" huh? Bunch of sick fucks!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*He said on the national news he is leaving CaCa land,I sure hope that he is tailed.*

*Alert 1: *Folks, we are getting word that Jack may be leaving California. We'll keep you posted on this story.


----------



## FN01MA (Jan 26, 2008)

Makes Me Sick


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

This guy needs a little wall-to-wall counseling... hell, this guy just needs to die.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

he needs a good old fashioned beat down,and then a dirt nap.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Glenn Beck had him on the show awhile back...guy was such a douche...I couldn't believe he was promoting himself....unbelievable.

There's a reason people like him aren't put in gen pop in jail...he'd be f'n mutilated.


----------



## 1justice (Sep 29, 2006)

Sad!!!!!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just when you thought you've seen it all.......


----------



## Big K (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, if he comes to Oregon....the "Good Ole Boys" will take real good care of him...LOL


----------

